# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Minam enviará a Consejo de Ministros proyecto de Ley de Servicios Ambientales

## gpacheco

*Lima, abr. 03 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam) presentará en los próximos días al Consejo de Ministros el proyecto de Ley de Servicios Ambientales, que permitirá a Perú ingresar agresivamente al programa de conservación de bosques y de lucha contra la tala ilegal.  
Con el ingreso a este programa, Perú podrá pedir compensaciones a nivel internacional, fijación o bonos de carbono en reforestación y mecanismos de desarrollo limpio, entre otros. 
Este tema es muy importante ya que Perú podría atraer en los próximos años inversiones por más de 6,000 millones de dólares en proyectos ambientales, manifestó. 
Brack dijo que por ello se requiere regular este tema en el más breve plazo con la ayuda del Congreso de la República. 
Este proyecto también permitirá que una mayor cantidad de empresas privadas incursione en negocios ambientales, como manejo de recursos forestales, nuevas plantaciones de árboles, reducción de emisiones de dióxido de carbono, disminución del consumo de combustibles fósiles, entre otros. 
El ministro también informó que su despacho se encuentra evaluando las bases de la concesión de la planta de tratamiento La Chira, cuya buena pro debe entregarse en el primer semestre de este año.Temas similares: Artículo: Productos estrella de la Expoalimentaria se presentaron en Consejo de Ministros Artículo: Certificaciones ambientales son requisito para el inicio de ejecución de proyectos, recuerda Minam Artículo: Consejo de Ministros decidirá futuro de declaratoria de emergencia en sector azucarero Poder Ejecutivo invoca a Congreso aprobar Ley de Servicios Ambientales para atraer nuevas inversiones Minam presentará hoy proyecto final de Programa de Ecoeficiencia en Sector Público

----------

